# 3 Newly Commissioned Generals



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

These three are on their way to their new owners.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hopefully along with a tub of PA for the first couple of smokes. (I guess one of the nice things about those is that you only have to fill it once every couple of weeks and DGT merrily along without all that fuss lesser pipes require. oke


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Hopefully along with a tub of PA for the first couple of smokes. (I guess one of the nice things about those is that you only have to fill it once every couple of weeks and DGT merrily along without all that fuss lesser pipes require. oke


They are on their own for tobacco, but anything other than OTC's voids the warranty.:sb


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

these are awesome! would take me all damn day to smoke through a bowl though! Nice work!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I may be missing something, but did you make these Douglas?


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

quo155 said:


> I may be missing something, but did you make these Douglas?


I buy the pipes, remove factory shank and stem. Then I turn new shanks from hard maple and fit it with vulcanite stem. Shank is drilled 9/64" and does not take a filter. A cob with a briar like draw.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome work brother...!


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

How much would you charge? I am quite intrigued with this.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

VanguArd said:


> How much would you charge? I am quite intrigued with this.


Generals, Spools, CG's & Dips are $30.00 Shipped. 
Ozark Mountain Hardwood $25.00 Shipped
Missouri Pride ( Natural bowl) $20.00 shipped
Add $10.00 for Canada

Options:

CG Straight or bent
Spool Straight
Dips Bent
Missouri Pride Straight 
Ozark Mtn Straight or bent

You have your choice of standard length (@6" overall) or Nosewarmer (@4" overall).


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Those are not bad prices at all. i'll let you know when i can afford it but i will definitely get a project going for you sir.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I also have a shop on etsy as cobcobbler. While I build a track record, those are better prices. As I get examples of other styles I post them there. Check me out please.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

do you have a link so i can check it out? i'm always willing to help out my friends here at puff!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have not figured out the link thing yet. Just go to etsy.com and search for cobcobbler.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

once i get a free moment i'll definitely check it out.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

VanguArd said:


> do you have a link so i can check it out? i'm always willing to help out my friends here at puff!


I will save you some searching, I am putting a direct link HERE. Very nice work sometime in the near future I will have to buy a nosewarmer from you.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Matt. How do I do that?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> Thanks Matt. How do I do that?


You type up your message, then highlight the word you want to be the clickable one, after that click the globe with the chain link in it (to the right of the smiley face button), a box will pop up with a blank, Just paste the web address in there and walah! You have a link to whatever site you put in the box that pops up. :biggrin:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks againhttp://www.etsy.com/shop/cobcobbler


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Very nice! Good work Douglas!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are really cool, and as much as I love my briar I also love my first cob. Would like to add one of these to my growing collection someday. 

And was I the only one who thought that this was an announcement that more people were joining the DFT?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> And was I the only one who thought that this was an announcement that more people were joining the DFT?


What's the DFT? :ask:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> What's the DFT? :ask:


Why, the Department of Fine Tobacco, of course.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

So many acronyms, so little time. :lol:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

When I eventually give cobs a second chance, a DGE will be my first purchase. Too cool!


----------

